# [Rumor] Platinum Games hinting at new Metroid?



## WiiUBricker (May 18, 2015)

Take this one with a grain of salt. Platinum Games, the game studio who created Bayonetta 2 for Wii U, appears to have hinted at a new Metroid via a recent tweet. Some people speculate that this indeed was a hint at a new Metroid, though it could just have been a tweet to promote Bayonetta 2 since they also posted a picture of Bayonetta in a Samus suit. The tweets says:



> "I'll have an Energy Tank - shaken, not stirred."


 
Metroid Other M was the last Metroid game released 5 years ago by Team Ninja. Since it wasn't as well received as the Prime series, people expected the next Metroid from Retro Studios, whose Facebook page has been spammed over the years by pleadings to develop Metroid Prime 4. This time it could potentially be yet another game studio to develop the next Metroid, though we know for certain that currently Retro Studios is working on something. We may know more at next month's E3 press conference.

 Source


----------



## Tomobobo (May 18, 2015)

Those titties!


----------



## Walker D (May 18, 2015)

..Don't know what to think about that one... ...I guess it could be interesting if real. Retro Studios have done enough of those games already, and a new team doing new takes on the franchise (IF the team is actually good) is a better choice, the way I see it.

So, yeah! ..it could be good actually! ...they have a good base to start from, with the Prime trilogy to use as a reference. They could really do something awesome.


----------



## migles (May 18, 2015)

Tomobobo said:


> Those titties!


what titties? there are no tits.
however, dat underboobs lulz


----------



## weiff (May 18, 2015)

Has to be Metroid... because it is the only game that uses "Energy Tanks."

MegaMan says hello...


----------



## Catastrophic (May 18, 2015)

Metroid Prime Rising anyone?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 18, 2015)

Things I'd expect from a Metroid game by Platinum Games:

1) Some or a lot of QTE
2) Short story mode
3) Sexualised female characters (I don't mind)
4) Fantastic gameplay
5) Great soundtrack
6) Comedy & references to other games

I'd pre-order it in a flash!


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (May 18, 2015)

weiff said:


> Has to be Metroid... because it is the only game that uses "Energy Tanks."


 
MegaMan also ha....


weiff said:


> MegaMan says hello...


Ohhhhhhhh


----------



## migles (May 18, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Things I'd expect from a Metroid game by Platinum Games:
> 
> 1) Some or a lot of QTE
> 2) Short story mode
> ...


 
they usually make games with quick time event and short stories? that sucks... specially quick time events, fuck that...


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 18, 2015)

not going to happen.
expect the next metroid to not include any metroids or samus aran and to be just a metroid-style game and having to pre-pay for it on kickstarter.


----------



## Sizednochi (May 18, 2015)

Platinum is making a James Bond game as well then? Awesome.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 18, 2015)

migles said:


> they usually make games with quick time event and short stories? that sucks... specially quick time events, fuck that...


 
Bayonetta 1 and Wonderful 101 had a lot of it but despite it I still very much liked them.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 19, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Bayonetta 1 and Wonderful 101 had a lot of it but despite it I still very much liked them.


 
Wat. Some Bayonetta bosses had some QTE. Sparse if any elsewhere. Platinum Games is known for having an impeccable record for making fantastic quality, quirky games, I dunno what Platinum games you're thinking of.
If you think they use a lot of QTE, you've clearly never actually played a game with even mild use of QTE. Try Ninja Blade.


----------



## RustInPeace (May 19, 2015)

Having played Bayonetta 1 and 2, this news, if true, makes me confident in Platinum Games' abilities in game making. The QTE in Bayonetta bothered me though, but it's just not my style of gameplay. Inundated with Smash Bros and Pokemon, adapting to "new" to me controls and mechanics was a stretch. Even after finishing both games, recently playing 1 again, I sucked so hard at the quick time events. I would not be as bothered if you could return to title screen and restart at a previous autosave point. Instead it always saves at the QTE, so if you die and restart, you restart the whole chapter! I got acquainted with Chapter III a lot as a result.

Also being reminded of how hard the 1st game was, the 2nd was hard too, and pretty mean on combo points, but the 2nd had a bit more breathing room. "A bit" being the operative term. Anyways, love the picture.


----------



## KingVamp (May 19, 2015)

I wouldn't mind him making it, but I doubt it.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 19, 2015)

Have mixed feelings about this.


----------



## TecXero (May 19, 2015)

I doubt it, I think some people are just reading too much into it. I love Platinum, but I don't think I want them to do a Metroid game. I'm not even sure about Retro. I loved Prime, but I didn't care much for 2 or 3.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 19, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Things I'd expect from a Metroid game by Platinum Games:
> 
> 1) Some or a lot of QTE
> 2) Short story mode
> ...


do it NAO


----------



## Taleweaver (May 19, 2015)

Sounds more like advertisement of bayonetta 2 to me (which would be logical since IT IS THEIR OWN GAME!). But hey...speculators are going to speculate.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 19, 2015)

This is pretty much the definition of reaching. I know you're all desperate for a new Metroid game, but clinging to this? Really? Something that was so obviously a joke?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 19, 2015)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Have mixed feelings about this.


Tell me about it. I can't quite see Platinum making a good Metroid game. A good action game, perhaps, but not a good Metroid. They're at their best when they can just develop a button mashing fest, something action-packed and fast-paced, a game where story comes second and action comes first. Metroid isn't like that, it's always been about slow exploration of levels with the occasional boss encounter. Perhaps they could make some form of a spin-off, but they're not the studio you come to when you want to make the next main entry in the series.


----------



## Arras (May 19, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Tell me about it. I can't quite see Platinum making a good Metroid game. A good action game, perhaps, but not a good Metroid. They're at their best when they can just develop a button mashing fest, something action-packed and fast-paced, a game where story comes second and action comes first. Metroid isn't like that, it's always been about slow exploration of levels with the occasional boss encounter. Perhaps they could make some form of a spin-off, but they're not the studio you come to when you want to make the next main entry in the series.


I didn't even really think about this, but you're right. The whole "Explore big areas and solve semi-puzzles to get more powerups" thing isn't even close to what they've tried before. That doesn't mean they CAN'T do it, but it would probably end up as a decent game, but not a good Metroid game.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 19, 2015)

Arras said:


> I didn't even really think about this, but you're right. The whole "Explore big areas and solve semi-puzzles to get more powerups" thing isn't even close to what they've tried before. That doesn't mean they CAN'T do it, but it would probably end up as a decent game, but not a good Metroid game.


I encourage devs to get out of their comfort zones and try out new things, but preferably with new IP's rather than established franchises. A franchise with a long history like Metroid has certain standards that have to be met, games like this are associated with a lot of hype that can very easily result in negative reviews if it isn't met. Nintendo tried re-inventing Metroid with Other M and we all know how well that went down - as much as I enjoyed the game myself, it's not exactly well-received.


----------



## BORTZ (May 19, 2015)

Wait wait wait.

You are telling me that we are getting rumors of a new metroid game because of some tweet about Bayonetta ordering a metroid themed drink at a bar?

Never change, internet.


----------



## Lycan911 (May 19, 2015)

Bortz said:


> Wait wait wait.
> 
> You are telling me that we are getting rumors of a new metroid game because of some tweet about Bayonetta ordering a metroid themed drink at a bar?
> 
> Never change, internet.


Don't forget that MM3D was teased the same way in ALBW, Ravio (iirc) had a Majora's Mask hanging on a wall in his house.


----------



## BORTZ (May 19, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Don't forget that MM3D was teased the same way in ALBW, Ravio (iirc) had a Majora's Mask hanging on a wall in his house.


 
That's desperate. Its a mask hanging on a wall as a decoration, not a game announcement.


----------



## Lycan911 (May 19, 2015)

Bortz said:


> That's desperate. Its a mask hanging on a wall as a decoration, not a game announcement.


I said "teaser", not announcement. It's up to you to think if it was intentional, or if Ravio just accidentally had a cursed one-of-a-kind mask hanging on his wall.


----------



## Skelletonike (May 19, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Tell me about it. I can't quite see Platinum making a good Metroid game. A good action game, perhaps, but not a good Metroid. They're at their best when they can just develop a button mashing fest, something action-packed and fast-paced, a game where story comes second and action comes first. Metroid isn't like that, it's always been about slow exploration of levels with the occasional boss encounter. Perhaps they could make some form of a spin-off, but they're not the studio you come to when you want to make the next main entry in the series.


 
Platinum games can be pretty good at other genres if Infinite Space means something, that game had a huge story and awesome gameplay (although not the easiest game to learn how to play), although that was a sort of real time strategy rpg it was pretty awesome. However, it's difficult learning curve probably made most people give up on the gave before getting too into it. Dx


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 19, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> Wat. Some Bayonetta bosses had some QTE. Sparse if any elsewhere. Platinum Games is known for having an impeccable record for making fantastic quality, quirky games, I dunno what Platinum games you're thinking of.
> If you think they use a lot of QTE, you've clearly never actually played a game with even mild use of QTE. Try Ninja Blade.


QTE is there so you can't deny it and B1 compared to B2 had a lot of it, thankfully they cut it down on B2.

I hate when fanboys will damage control their favourite games/consoles. *sigh*


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 19, 2015)

there has been results of change before, remember that Retro only did Metroid Prime before and when Nintendo made them make a Donkey Kong game they _returned_ very well.
Nintendo is really picky and won't accept anything below his standards(and even less after other m), I think Platinum can make a good Metroid style game if lead by Nintendo.


----------



## TecXero (May 19, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Don't forget that MM3D was teased the same way in ALBW, Ravio (iirc) had a Majora's Mask hanging on a wall in his house.


 
Actually Link did, as it was there before Ravio moved in. Either way, I think that's a bit different. The Mask was a bit out of place there, as a possible way to tease the idea, while Bayonetta has various Nintendo themed costumes and is probably just someone at Platinum having a bit of fun. It's not impossible, but it really does seem like fans making something out of nothing.

At the very least, if Platinum did make a Metroid, I'd probably enjoy it a lot more than MPH or Other M, even if it's not a very good Metroid game.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 19, 2015)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah, a picture and a tweet is so baseless for a "news" thread, so I moved this to General Gaming Discussion instead. 

EDIT: Regarding the "rumor", I feel like Platinum Games would make a terrible Metroid game, since a majority of their quality games are button masher combat games


----------



## RevPokemon (May 19, 2015)

TecXero said:


> Actually Link did, as it was there before Ravio moved in. Either way, I think that's a bit different. The Mask was a bit out of place there, as a possible way to tease the idea, while Bayonetta has various Nintendo themed costumes and is probably just someone at Platinum having a bit of fun. It's not impossible, but it really does seem like fans making something out of nothing.
> 
> At the very least, if Platinum did make a Metroid, I'd probably enjoy it a lot more than MPH or Other M, even if it's not a very good Metroid game.


Mph was pretty great for the time since they put all of that on the ds in the early years though


----------



## TecXero (May 19, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Mph was pretty great for the time since they put all of that on the ds in the early years though


 
Looked great for a DS game, yeah, but my hands cramp up just thinking about it, though. That game did not have the greatest controls and I could only play it for a few minutes at a time before my hands started hurting.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 19, 2015)

TecXero said:


> Looked great for a DS game, yeah, but my hands cramp up just thinking about it, though. That game did not have the greatest controls and I could only play it for a few minutes at a time before my hands started hurting.


Yeah the controls where a bit hard on the hands but it played a lot better on 3ds IMO.


----------



## TecXero (May 19, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Yeah the controls where a bit hard on the hands but it played a lot better on 3ds IMO.


 
I wouldn't know, that's one of the few games I actually didn't hold onto. There really weren't many games on the Wii and DS that I liked. Luckily, with games like Bayonetta 2, Nintendo has some interesting things again. With any luck, maybe we'll see a couple of good Metroid games this generation and Yoshio and Team Ninja will stay far away from them.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 19, 2015)

TecXero said:


> I wouldn't know, that's one of the few games I actually didn't hold onto. There really weren't many games on the Wii and DS that I liked. Luckily, with games like Bayonetta 2, Nintendo has some interesting things again.


Like previous people said I just don't think they could make a game that the fanboys would like but I think it would be good as a general game


----------



## Walker D (May 19, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> Really? Something that was so obviously a joke?


 
Joke or not, this as a possibility had real potential to generate a good and different game. That's why.


----------



## TecXero (May 19, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Like previous people said I just don't think they could make a game that the fanboys would like but I think it would be good as a general game


 
I want a new Metroid, but I'm not sure if there is anyone I want to do a new Metroid game. Retro's Prime was amazing, but the two after that weren't that great to me. Yoshio started going downhill with Fusion, even added unnecessary bits to Zero Mission (though I still love it), so I doubt I'd want to see him handle another Metroid.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 19, 2015)

TecXero said:


> I want a new Metroid, but I'm not sure if there is anyone I want to do a new Metroid game. Retro's Prime was amazing, but the two after that weren't that great to me. Yoshio started going downhill with Fusion, even added unnecessary bits to Zero Mission (though I still love it), so I doubt I'd want to see him handle another Metroid.



Your right I don't know anyone who I'd like to do but if I had to pick I'd say valve even though it would never happen.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 20, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> Wat. Some Bayonetta bosses had some QTE. Sparse if any elsewhere. Platinum Games is known for having an impeccable record for making fantastic quality, quirky games, I dunno what Platinum games you're thinking of.
> If you think they use a lot of QTE, you've clearly never actually played a game with even mild use of QTE. Try Ninja Blade.


RustinPeace made a comment about it too.

A game which has far more QTE than it should that's DRAGON BALL ULTIMATE BLAST (know aa ULTIMATE TENKAICHI in the west). Also, the QTE in ASURA'S WRATH was so bad that it literally broke the A button of my 360 but turns out I just had to open and reattach to the proper position.


----------



## Osha (May 20, 2015)

I wouldn't want a Metroid game made by Platinum. They're good when it comes to flashy gameplay, but for something with so much exploration ? Nah, I don't think it would work. Not that I think it's anything more than a small reference to either it or Mega Man.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 25, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> RustinPeace made a comment about it too.
> 
> A game which has far more QTE than it should that's DRAGON BALL ULTIMATE BLAST (know aa ULTIMATE TENKAICHI in the west). Also, the QTE in ASURA'S WRATH was so bad that it literally broke the A button of my 360 but turns out I just had to open and reattach to the proper position.


 

Asura's Wrath was fucking awesome though. It isn't perfect but it's fun and thoroughly entertaining, if not all that "gamey."


----------



## Deleted User (May 25, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Tell me about it. I can't quite see Platinum making a good Metroid game. A good action game, perhaps, but not a good Metroid. They're at their best when they can just develop a button mashing fest, something action-packed and fast-paced, a game where story comes second and action comes first. Metroid isn't like that, it's always been about slow exploration of levels with the occasional boss encounter. Perhaps they could make some form of a spin-off, but they're not the studio you come to when you want to make the next main entry in the series.


Why would they do that? I'm certain if a metroid game were to come from platinum games it wouldnt be so two dimensional to just lable it a fast paced button masher. If they had even a shred of self awareness they'll slow it down compared to their usual games because who would buy a shoot em up metroid game.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 25, 2015)

king_leo said:


> Why would they do that? I'm certain if a metroid game were to come from platinum games it wouldnt be so two dimensional to just lable it a fast paced button masher. If they had even a shred of self awareness they'll slow it down compared to their usual games because who would buy a shoot em up metroid game.


I'm not saying they wouldn't, I merely doubt that their execution would be up to par. Boeing is a great company, they make jets, they're clearly experienced in terms of tech, but I wouldn't hire them to make a city car because that's just not within their expertise.


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 25, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm not saying they wouldn't, I merely doubt that their execution would be up to par. Boeing is a great company, they make jets, they're clearly experienced in terms of tech, but I wouldn't hire them to make a city car because that's just not within their expertise.


 
The same could have been said of Retro studios. the only games they did was the Metroid Prime franchise, Nintendo put them to work on Donkey Kong and bam, Donkey Kong Country Return was born, a completely different genre compared to Metroid Prime and worked out excellently.
and this isn't the first time this happens with Nintendo. Rare did only platformers but they also made Diddy Kong Racing, one of the best racing games(the best for me) on N64. HAL created Super Smash Bros, a brawler, even when they never had touched that genre before.
Naughty Dog of Crash Bandicoot fame also pulled out similar stunts if you see their developed games list.

What I'm trying to say is that with dedication Platinum games could make a good Metroid game even if they are know for making other kind of games that don't share many similarities with the exploration of Metroid.


----------



## chartube12 (May 26, 2015)

I don't believe we are getting a metroid game this generation. They tend to skip a generation. No GBC title, No N64 title and Now no Wii-U title. The only exceptions are the Super Metroid (SNES) and the Prime Trilogy (WII).


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 26, 2015)

chartube12 said:


> I don't believe we are getting a metroid game this generation. They tend to skip a generation. No GBC title, No N64 title and Now no Wii-U title. The only exceptions are the Super Metroid (SNES) and the Prime Trilogy (WII).


 
eeehhhrrr nope. let's see it by platform.
NES: Metroid
GB: Metroid II: Return of Samus
SNES: Super Metroid
GBC: Nothing. supposedly a DX rerelease of Metroid II was on the way in the same vein as Link's Awakening DX.
N64: Nothing. there where rumors of a Metroid 64, but Nintendo said they couldn't get concrete ideas to work with, so never produced anything.
GBA: Metroid Fusion
Metroid: Zero Mission​GC: Metroid Prime
Metroid Prime 2: Echoes​NDS: Metroid Prime Pinball
Metroid Prime Hunters​Wii Metroid Prime 3: Corruption
Metroid Prime Trilogy​Metroid: Other M​ 
The only skip I see is between SNES and GBA, they never skipped every other console.


----------

